# Hi. Pigeon laid 2 eggs



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi I am new to here. Thanks for any information you can give me. I just took in a female pigeon from a rehabber. the reason it went to a rehabber is because someone domesticated it and left it behind when they moved out and it landed on a persons head while he was cooking out. Well, it shocked him and he swung at it poking it in the right eye with a barbecue fork. So it cannot be released so I took it as I love all birds. She is wonderful. But....She just laid 2 eggs about 1 week ago. I have no experience with this. I have tried to candle the eggs and see if they are fertile but Im just not sure. My question is if they are and they both hatch should she beable to raise them herself or will I have to intervene and help her? I know in the wild both parents raise them that is why I ask. The rehabber said she appears to be healthy. She gave her vaccines as I have other birds. She also tx her for lice and mites of any kind. But she does itch and shake occasionally. But she wont take a bath while she is incubating her eggs either. Can I mist her when she is off eggs? Thanks for any help. This is a wonderful website and I am so glad you are all here. I have starlings and a African Grey Parrot also. Thanks again. Beth


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beth, If you only have one pigeon and she hasn't been with a male pigeon, there's no way the eggs will hatch. We always let our hens go through the cycle anyway because it's hard on them to keep laying eggs. Once they start this process it continues whether they have a pigeon mate or not.
I would be helpful to know which vaccinations the rehabber gave this pigeon. A lot of times they are itchy when they have worms. Did the rehabber worm her? They also are itchy when they are molting. If you want her to bathe and pigeons do love to bathe, put a tub of warm water in the kitchen sink and show her where it is. Splash your hand around in the water a bit and she will get the message.
Poor little thing ...I'm glad you took her in. You sound like a very kind person.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Hi.*

She laid the two eggs 2 days after she came to me. So I am not at all sure if she had a male with her before that or not. Either is the rehabber. The rehabber had her for about 4-5 days. when I got her she started trying to feed me when I would pet her. She gave her vaccine Polymo virus or something like that. I will have to ask if she wormed her. I do think she is molting. I see lots of white dander on her. Thanks for the info and I will let you know what happens with the egg situation. how long should I leave the eggs with her. I would just die if I get rid of them and they are fertile. I did get fake pigeon eggs for her just in case so she will stop laying. Thanks Beth :")


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beth1965 said:


> how long should I leave the eggs with her. I would just die if I get rid of them and they are fertile. I did get fake pigeon eggs for her just in case so she will stop laying. Thanks Beth :")


Give her a nice nest bowl and allow her to keep the eggs as long as she shows interest in them. You can remove them once she isn't trying to incubate them anymore and ignores them. Do not worry about fertile eggs, if they are fertile. There is no cell division or life, until incubation begins.

Thank you for your kindness towards this bird.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, that poor thing. I probably would have been startled to have a bird land on my head before I got the doves. Now it's just business as usual.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

What a kind heart you have to take in the little handicapped hen and to show so much love and concern for her! I wish you both all the happiness in the world.

PS. Have you given her a name yet?


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Her name is Snuggles as she loves to lay on my chest and snuggle right up into my neck and hair. She is a sweet little girl. I just built her a nest bowl today and put her eggs in that. She really likes it and is now able to keep eggs together better. In a way I so wish at least one would be fertile and hatch. She would be such a good little mamma. She loves standing on my head. I went out and bought her a great big Ferret cage with platforms and 3 different levels. Put a nest box in there but she prefers the platform. Now she has her nest bowl and she is on enclosed back porch so she gets to see the outside but be inside. She actually seems afraid and shakes when she sees the other birds outside. She is not afraid of the normal noises in a household that I would think she would be afraid of. Even my Parrot is afraid of the cleaner but not her. Thanks for all your nice comments and all the helpful information. I will keep you posted on her eggs. Its exciting")


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Can a single pigeon parent raise two babies if these eggs are fertile? Will it be to much for her? Will I need to help? Never tube fed a baby before. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks Beth


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It has been known to happen, but it might be too much for her and stress her out.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

I know this sounds dumb but how do I tell if she is to stressed? She is so devoted to her two eggs it is amazing. I make her get out of her cage and stretch and fly some. Then she goes potty. She will not go in cage with her eggs. And let me tell ya the poop is as big as her eggs(well almost). Then I mist her every other day as she wont take a bath. She itches and shakes all the time and preens at herself. She was treated for lice and mites. I have to make sure she was treated for worms. Would that be treated with Ivermectin? She is such a great little creature. Thanks for all the info. I will let you know what happens with the eggs. Not long to go now before I should know if they will hatch or not. I guess they say 18 days is the duration?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Let her love her eggs  99% chance they are infertile, but if not, you can help her along raising the babes.

The shivering when she sees the outside birds, they do that and it's not necessarily fear, but just one of their 'things' they do. It may mean excitement, or just interest. As for ebeing afraid of household items and noises..i have parrots that have been with me their entire life times who are terrified of the vacuum cleaner. Then again I have pigeons who have been in the house a short while, I can put that thing's hose right in their cage and sweep the seeds from the floor...they just stand there and watch. Go figure? They have a whole different idea of what to be afraid of..


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you for clearing up that shivering thing. Had me worried. I am still waiting to see what these eggs are going to do. I am nervous but at same time excited. Will she give up on her own when they do not hatch in a certain amount of time or will I have to just take them?. Sorry I have so many questions but new to this pigeon and egg expereince. Loving it though I never realized what sweet birds they were. Thanks.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I have some very tame pigeons that will shake with excitement when they see me. It's not always a "fear" thing.
Daryl


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> I have some very tame pigeons that will shake with excitement when they see me. It's not always a "fear" thing.
> Daryl


That's good to know, I always wondered about the shaking.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

I just put a pic of Snuggles on here with one of her eggs. Of course she was turned so you cannot see her bum eye. It took me forever to put pic on here. Im new to all this computer stuff but learning. I am happy to hear that the shaking is normal. She shakes whenever I come into the room to. THat would be nice if she was glad to see me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> I just put a pic of Snuggles on here with one of her eggs. Of course she was turned so you cannot see her bum eye. It took me forever to put pic on here. Im new to all this computer stuff but learning. I am happy to hear that the shaking is normal. She shakes whenever I come into the room to. THat would be nice if she was glad to see me.


Snuggles is a pretty girl. Just beware........now the WE know YOU know how to post pictures............we'll expect a new one every once in a while. We just LOVE pictures. Have you candled the eggs? Once they've been incubated for 6 or 7 days, you can look at them and tell if they are fertile or not. Unless of course you want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, heck, I see you said you've already candled them.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone. I was cleaning my little girls cage and picked up her eggs to clean out the nest bowl. One of the eggs vibrated very hard. Scared me I almost dropped it. Does that mean it is fertile and that is the peep moving? One of the websites I have been on said that the eggs can be rotten inside and explode and might vibrate before they do but I find that hard to imagine. Im so excited Im hoping I actually felt life in this little egg. I am a little worried as I did set the egg down a little hard and quick but on the soft nest. It just really startled me. Hope I did no harm. Can you all tell this is my first time? THanks for everything you all have been great to me. So glad found you.  Beth


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Hi everyone. I was cleaning my little girls cage and picked up her eggs to clean out the nest bowl. One of the eggs vibrated very hard. Scared me I almost dropped it. Does that mean it is fertile and that is the peep moving? One of the websites I have been on said that the eggs can be rotten inside and explode and might vibrate before they do but I find that hard to imagine. Im so excited Im hoping I actually felt life in this little egg. I am a little worried as I did set the egg down a little hard and quick but on the soft nest. It just really startled me. Hope I did no harm. Can you all tell this is my first time? THanks for everything you all have been great to me. So glad found you.  Beth


I've never had an egg rot and explode, so I don't know...........if there's a baby in there, you can actually hold the egg up to your ear and hear it pipping on the egg shell. That's pretty neat to hear. It's like a little tiny tap, tap, tap............


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

I just have Snuggles in a little makeshift nest bowl from papertowels. Like a nest type thing. Not very high. Is this ok or should I get a big dog bowl and put her eggs in there so the babies dont get splay legs? I also dont want them to fall out. She will lay on them for awhile right? This is in case they do hatch. Which after tonight I think so!!!! yipee! Thanks Beth


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Renee: Thanks for getting back to me I will listen to one of the eggs when she is off them again. I just visited your website. Your place is beautiful. I also have 3 Starlings, 1 African Grey Parrot and 1 dog, 5 cats. I live in the city so it is a little on the crowded side-lol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As long as there's some contour shape to it, it should be ok. I don't know how much of a "pet" she really is and pigeons can be VERY moody when their nest is changed or disturbed. Probably would be best to just leave it for now. She'll sit on them non-stop for the most part for the first 6 days or so. She's in the house and I'm sure it's warm so she may not be as particular about sitting on them as, say, my birds which are in a loft setting and raise babies in Jan, Feb. and March.  Just have to wait and see how she is, but, for now, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok everyone. I have a update. I moved one of the eggs last night and today to clean up Snuggles nest and the egg vibrated! Does that mean there is a little one in there? Im hoping the answer is yes. If not what else could it be?


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yikes I did change the nest before I read your post. She seems to be ok with it. I was actually thinking of changing it back because she does not look comfy in it like the last one and when she jumps out the eggs move more cause the bowl is plastic and the papertowels and tissues move. Guess I will leave well enough alone and see what happens. There was some vibrating from one of the eggs today to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Yikes I did change the nest before I read your post. She seems to be ok with it. I was actually thinking of changing it back because she does not look comfy in it like the last one and when she jumps out the eggs move more cause the bowl is plastic and the papertowels and tissues move. Guess I will leave well enough alone and see what happens. There was some vibrating from one of the eggs today to.


As long as she's staying in the nest, just leave it. Sounds like you got a baby on the way!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Renee: Thanks for getting back to me I will listen to one of the eggs when she is off them again. I just visited your website. Your place is beautiful. I also have 3 Starlings, 1 African Grey Parrot and 1 dog, 5 cats. I live in the city so it is a little on the crowded side-lol.


I missed this post somehow........LOL..........Yea, sounds a bit crowded at your place.........but I bet they are all happy and that's what counts.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well no babies yet. Still waiting. I will keep you posted and let you know what is going on. Mamma seems a little thinner. She is eating and drinking fine. Is it possible she is just exerting more energy to keep her eggs warm?. I let her out 3 times a day to stretch and fly a little and go potty. She has not soiled her cage since eggs were laid.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Well no babies yet. Still waiting. I will keep you posted and let you know what is going on. Mamma seems a little thinner. She is eating and drinking fine. Is it possible she is just exerting more energy to keep her eggs warm?. I let her out 3 times a day to stretch and fly a little and go potty. She has not soiled her cage since eggs were laid.


They won't poop in the cage unless they have no other choice. Well, most of the time.........I've got hens that will leave the eggs or babies long enough to poop and then go right back and I've got some hens that won't leave the nest for any reason what so ever........they just hang their butts over the side of the bowl and poop and it's usually in the food bowl......., but they are the REALLY good Momma's, so that's ok. Don't know about being thin. Long as she's eating ok, and not getting REALLY thin, I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

It's to funny. She likes me to feed her while she is laying on the eggs. She does not get up to much to eat. When she was in papertowel nest she could just pick up the food off the loft floor. Now she is in bowl and cannot. She only eats once a day unless I feed her. the eggs are not vibrating today that I have felt yet. Im getting anxious. I hope they are ok. We shall see what happens. She is thinner but Im thinking it is because she does not get up much to eat. I have been feeding her more and spoiling her. Shes not real thin just thinner I can tell by her keel bone. Before I could not see it at all now I can some. Especially when she streches her neck. I will keep close eye on her. Will weigh her as soon as she is off eggs for awhile. Thanks for everything. I just passed my Wildlife rebber test and got my license but it only covers sick or hurt animals not healthy ones with eggs! I have never seen a egg hatch before I am soooo looking forward to this experience.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

The eggs have stopped vibrating. Not sure if this is a bad sign. Anything I should be doing?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> The eggs have stopped vibrating. Not sure if this is a bad sign. Anything I should be doing?


Nope. Just have to wait it out and see what happens. Don't remember when you first noticed the vibration...........it can take 24 to 48 hours for a baby to hatch. If it's taking a while, sometimes they will stop and rest and then start trying to pip the shell again. Have you seen the eggs? Do they have any cracks in them?


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

And we'll be right back after this short comercial break.

the suspense is killing me, it will be pretty cool if you have to be a "pigeon dad" hope they do hatch then she will have some pigeon company.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

No cracks in the eggs yet. I put a warm mist humidifier on back porch to help. Im hoping it will. I was wondering though does incubation time start after the first or the second egg is laid? If it after the second then they hae a few more days to go. Im just crossing my fingers and waiting here. Is the warm mist humididfier a good idea or no?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> No cracks in the eggs yet. I put a warm mist humidifier on back porch to help. Im hoping it will. I was wondering though does incubation time start after the first or the second egg is laid? If it after the second then they hae a few more days to go. Im just crossing my fingers and waiting here. Is the warm mist humididfier a good idea or no?


Been out all day................incubation starts when the hen begins to sit on the eggs 24/7......some start sitting right away and others just sort of stand over the first egg and wait until the second one is laid to do serious sitting.....so, it actually depends on which your bird did. The humidifier will be ok. I usually try to let my birds bathe when it's close to hatching time, but with her being the only one sitting.........she may or may not take a bath. You could try I guess and see what she does...........


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

She does not want to take a bath. I must admit I changed her nest over again today to a papertowel one. the plastic one was just not big enough for her. I held my breath to see if she would accept the nest and she seems to love it. Gives her more room and she can eat from it-lol. the eggs have not vibrated all day at least when I have checked them so not sure what is going on. I am getting that sick feeling in my stomach that says something may be wrong. Hope I didnt hurt them picking them up so much to see if they were vibrating. Did not shake or move them fast or anything. You know if they dont hatch it will be my fault thats just how I am. How humid should it be? Nights here have been getting a little chilly in the 50's and 60's. She is covered with blanket where the nest is. And she is in enclosed back porch. Sorry if Im driving everyone nuts Im a wreck here. Just thinking that they were alive in there and I could have done something to them drives me nuts. ok, I will stop obsessing here. What nature has planned will be. thanks for everything. Hope all your critters are well everyone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> She does not want to take a bath. I must admit I changed her nest over again today to a papertowel one. the plastic one was just not big enough for her. I held my breath to see if she would accept the nest and she seems to love it. Gives her more room and she can eat from it-lol. the eggs have not vibrated all day at least when I have checked them so not sure what is going on. I am getting that sick feeling in my stomach that says something may be wrong. Hope I didnt hurt them picking them up so much to see if they were vibrating. Did not shake or move them fast or anything. You know if they dont hatch it will be my fault thats just how I am. How humid should it be? Nights here have been getting a little chilly in the 50's and 60's. She is covered with blanket where the nest is. And she is in enclosed back porch. Sorry if Im driving everyone nuts Im a wreck here. Just thinking that they were alive in there and I could have done something to them drives me nuts. ok, I will stop obsessing here. What nature has planned will be. thanks for everything. Hope all your critters are well everyone.



How humid? I don't know really............unless you dropped an egg or shook it, then you haven't done anything to cause the eggs not to hatch. Many babies form and "almost" hatch and then don't make it. It IS nature sometimes and we can't save them all. I haven't really figured out, to be honest, what the vibration was......of course I've only picked up a few eggs over the past few years....mainly to see if they were fertile and a few to see if they were pipping yet, because it seemed to take an extra day...........but anyway, it is what it is.........so just wait and see what happens. Hopefully, you'll get a good surprise in a day or two...............


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Renee I know Im being a bit neurotic but I would just love babies And I want it for her. They are soooo devoted. Warms the heart.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, talked to a hatchery and they said that if the eggs is not vibrating anymore than it will not hatch. Told me to open egg up and look inside and see what is going on. Said that within a day or two from vibrating it should have hatched. I will just leave it with mamma just in case and see what happens.  I will give eggs a full 21-24 days and go from there. Im broken hearted about this. Will keep you posted.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Beth
If no babies come out of those eggs, your pigeon will easily accept this. She will not suffer. It also happens in nature, they are prepared to those circumstances of life.
From my understanding, she is your only pigeon, and you will keep her as a pet.
I you want to make her happy, you should consider adopting a male pigeon to mate with her. Pigeons are really happy when living in couples.
You show so much love for this pigeon in your postings, I am sure you you will be able to give her a happy life .
Myriam


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I know how exciting it can be to have eggs and want them to hatch.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I just spoke to a guy at a petstore and he told me to take the eggs after the 20th day and throw away. He said if I dont I will mostl likely have a dead pigeon mom as she is exerting to much energy keeping them warm and not eating enough. Is this true? I just want to give the babies and her the benefit of the doubt here. It has been a little chilly at night and not very humid do Im thinking it may take a little longer. Or am I just holding on to hope to much here? Said she would probbly only feed one baby and let the other die to. Said they always feed the biggest and dont waste energy on smaller one. And said I should have never handled the eggs. Talk about making a person feel like ****. Its in Natures hands now. Thanks for everything you people are great.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is the update. yesterday she left the nest and the eggs and seems to want to just get away from them. I am taking them out today and cleaning her whole place out for her. Should I make a new nest for her to lay in or just leave it alone? Also I have a question. I have had her almost a month now and kept her away from my other birds upstairs. I have 3 Starlings and a African Grey. I was going to put her in same room with older starling. Different cages but same room for some company and just a better place for her. Do you think this is ok or should I wait longer. My concern is that she may give something to my starling. he is 10 and doing great. She seems fine but I know they can carry many things. She eats good, poops seem fine, I see no mites or lice. Worry about avian pox and other diseases she may carry. Thanks for any info. I am keeping eyes open for a pigeon friend for her also. My rehabber friend has two 2 week old pigeons I even thought I could take her eggs and put them in the nest but I am thinking she would know. Any thoughts? thanks Beth


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Here is the update. yesterday she left the nest and the eggs and seems to want to just get away from them. I am taking them out today and cleaning her whole place out for her. Should I make a new nest for her to lay in or just leave it alone? Also I have a question. I have had her almost a month now and kept her away from my other birds upstairs. I have 3 Starlings and a African Grey. I was going to put her in same room with older starling. Different cages but same room for some company and just a better place for her. Do you think this is ok or should I wait longer. My concern is that she may give something to my starling. he is 10 and doing great. She seems fine but I know they can carry many things. She eats good, poops seem fine, I see no mites or lice. Worry about avian pox and other diseases she may carry. Thanks for any info. I am keeping eyes open for a pigeon friend for her also. My rehabber friend has two 2 week old pigeons I even thought I could take her eggs and put them in the nest but I am thinking she would know. Any thoughts? thanks Beth


Beth, sorry the eggs didn't hatch. If she has left them, then that's what she is supposed to do, so just clean up and leave her. She will pick the next nesting spot when/if she gets ready to lay eggs again. 
You said in your first post that you had gotten then bird from a rehabber and that she (the rehabber) had vaccinated it. With vaccinations and a month off quarantine, I personally would think the she is just fine to put with your other birds. I'm not sure what you're asking as far as the eggs and the 2 two week old babies...........once your hen has left her eggs, you can't really give her any one elses eggs. She just won't sit on them. She has done her cycle and in her mind, that's the end of it. 
I think that finding her a mate is a very good idea. Although she will enjoy the company of your other birds, they aren't her species and she would appreciate a companion that is just like her.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks. I cleaned her all up and got rid of the eggs . She is sure more active now. Wants to come out all the time. What I meant with the other 2 week old pigeon babies was to try to trick her and put the babies in her nest so she would think her eggs hatched. Crazy idea but thought it might help and then she would have companions to. But I know she would not accept them and I would probably end up feeding them. Plus they should be set free once rehabbed. I will come up with something. Are pigeons at all interested in toys, mirrors?. Thanks for all your wonderful advice and help. I will put more pics on here once I take them. And I am sure I will need more advice about her in the future. Hope all is well at your loft.  Beth


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beth....I'm sure you are disappointed but look at it this way.....you have already experienced all the stress of ''expecting''........next set of eggs should be a piece of cake!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Thanks. I cleaned her all up and got rid of the eggs . She is sure more active now. Wants to come out all the time. What I meant with the other 2 week old pigeon babies was to try to trick her and put the babies in her nest so she would think her eggs hatched. Crazy idea but thought it might help and then she would have companions to. But I know she would not accept them and I would probably end up feeding them. Plus they should be set free once rehabbed. I will come up with something. Are pigeons at all interested in toys, mirrors?. Thanks for all your wonderful advice and help. I will put more pics on here once I take them. And I am sure I will need more advice about her in the future. Hope all is well at your loft.  Beth


If they were younger, I'd say yes for sure, but two weeks old...........maybe, maybe not............she's prepared right now to feed pigeon milk and I honestly don't know what she would do if presented with 1/2 grown squeakers. Probably best to just let it be. 
Toys, mirrors...........some say that their pigeons play with them. Mine are in a loft, so they don't have any toys..........you could try. Worst she could do is ignore them. LOL


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I have two different inhouse pigeon pets that board with me and both owners provide them with toys. Edgar (has a mate) loves his chimes....they are a set of metal wind chimes that hang on the side of his cage. He will spend several minutes at a time banging and beating up on the hanging cylinders and really enjoys the racket he make. He also has a bunch of leather strips that are tied so it had several dangling strips and the tied ball has jingle bells attached and he loves to ring those.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks everyone. I put a mirror in her cage and she spent hour looking at herself. then she started pecking at herself so I took it out. Dont want her to hurt her beak. She was being just a tad aggresive. I put a few parrot toys in there she seemed to show a little interest in. She wants to be with me all the time.  We shall see what happens.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear the eggs didn't hatch, but your lovely Snuggles is very fortunate to have a pet human who is prepared to be Godmother to her babies! I hope that chance comes soon.
All the best.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have update on Snuggles. had to take her to vet thought she was egg bound she was trying to lay for 4 days and seemed to be straining. The vet also told me should would never use her eye again and that she also has what she thinks is to be fatty liver disease. She also noted a increased amount of grit in ventriculus. (not sure of spelling). How much grit should I be giving her. I just put a small cap of it in her cage next to her food and let her take what she wants. Also is there any way I can break her egg laying cycle. She just finally laid egg yesterday and I imagine there will be another one tomorrow. It is just heartbreaking she wants young so bad. I have fake pigeon eggs. Everytime I go near her she tries to feed me. I just do not want her to get calcium defeciant or have prolapsed cloachea. other than that she is doing well. I was so hoping for babies. Of course now all her eggs will not be fertile. Thanks and hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> I have update on Snuggles. had to take her to vet thought she was egg bound she was trying to lay for 4 days and seemed to be straining. The vet also told me should would never use her eye again and that she also has what she thinks is to be fatty liver disease. She also noted a increased amount of grit in ventriculus. (not sure of spelling). How much grit should I be giving her. I just put a small cap of it in her cage next to her food and let her take what she wants. Also is there any way I can break her egg laying cycle. She just finally laid egg yesterday and I imagine there will be another one tomorrow. It is just heartbreaking she wants young so bad. I have fake pigeon eggs. Everytime I go near her she tries to feed me. I just do not want her to get calcium defeciant or have prolapsed cloachea. other than that she is doing well. I was so hoping for babies. Of course now all her eggs will not be fertile. Thanks and hope everyone is well.



I don't know of any way to stop them from laying eggs. There MIGHT be a procedure........seems like I've heard/read something, but someone else would have to give a definitive answer on that. 
Is the grit, red grit? I keep it in front of my birds 24/7 and as far as I know, have never had a problem. If she's eating too much of it, you might want to limit giving it to her every other day or every two days. 
I know my birds just sort of pick at it unless they are breeding, then you see a significant increase in their intake, but once the eggs are laid, they slow back down again.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

I am giving her medium grit for cockateils and parrots until I can get red grit as I just found out that she should have red grit. I thought grit was grit as long as it was sized for the bird. I am looking to order some. I put her up in the starling room today as the vet thought she was healthy enough. All her fecals came back good. The room is nicer and she is in with my old timer Lucky. He is 10 and in good health. She has a radio and tv in there as well as 2 windows to look out. Lucky is blind. She is in 1 eye he in both.  I wonder if I should take out the real eggs and put in the fake? Need a baby pigeon for her after the eggs have been there for 18 days. You would think with all the rehabbers I know it would happen but never does.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> I am giving her medium grit for cockateils and parrots until I can get red grit as I just found out that she should have red grit. I thought grit was grit as long as it was sized for the bird. I am looking to order some. I put her up in the starling room today as the vet thought she was healthy enough. All her fecals came back good. The room is nicer and she is in with my old timer Lucky. He is 10 and in good health. She has a radio and tv in there as well as 2 windows to look out. Lucky is blind. She is in 1 eye he in both.  I wonder if I should take out the real eggs and put in the fake? Need a baby pigeon for her after the eggs have been there for 18 days. You would think with all the rehabbers I know it would happen but never does.


If you're talking about that fine sandy looking stuff,,,,,,maybe that was the problem. I don't know really.............wish I could help you with a baby bird, but I'm just too far away.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks. I just ordered her some red grit and red cross grit from Foys Pet supplies. Hopefully she will do better on it. Am I supposed to give her probiotics and vitamins also? Someone mentioned apple cider vinegar in her water? Is this just for problems or is it to prevent problems? I have heard so much about canker. Can she just get that for no reason? If so can she pass it on to my other birds(starlings and parrots that she is in with? Sorry for so many questions new to this pigeon parenting.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

She is not in same cage as them just in same room. Wanted to clear that up. She was kept seperate from all other birds for a month. Fecals are normal. Vet just checked her out and said she looked good. All except fatty liver? And the excess grit in ventriculus. (spelling). Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Thanks. I just ordered her some red grit and red cross grit from Foys Pet supplies. Hopefully she will do better on it. Am I supposed to give her probiotics and vitamins also? Someone mentioned apple cider vinegar in her water? Is this just for problems or is it to prevent problems? I have heard so much about canker. Can she just get that for no reason? If so can she pass it on to my other birds(starlings and parrots that she is in with? Sorry for so many questions new to this pigeon parenting.


I give my birds vitamins once a week and ACV once a week. Probiotics I give mainly after medicating for whatever reason and if the droppings look "off" to me, I'll give them some for a couple of days. 
As far as canker, and someone correct me please if I'm wrong, my understanding is that the canker is there in their system always. Sickness or stress can cause it to flare up. And it is contagious as far as I know, but is mainly passed through sharing water and/or food or parents feeding babies will pass it to their babies. I don't know that it's a airborne disease, but again, some one who knows better than me can answer that. I've never seen canker in my loft. I treat for it twice a year. I did however give a member here two babies last year and about a week after she got them home, they came down with canker. I'm sure it wasn't visible while I had them because I hand raised the babies in the house, so I had constant contact with them for almost a whole month. 
And, the reason I treat for it twice a year is because my birds are not house pets, but race birds. Breeding can be stressful, so my breeders get treated before they start raising babies. Racing/training can be stressful, so I treat my YB's just before I start training them hard. Like I said, I've never seen canker. I have no idea what it looks like other then pictures that I've seen.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks. How much ACV should I put in with her water. She gets a bowl the size of a cup.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Thanks. How much ACV should I put in with her water. She gets a bowl the size of a cup.


I put a tablespoon in a gallon. There's some controversy over just how much to put in. Too much, and they might not drink it......not enough and it's a waste of time. I've found that the tbl/gal works. The birds don't have a problem drinking it. Course if they get thirsty enough, they'll drink it anyway, but I don't like doing that.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you.. Also about vitamins can I give her just regular bird vitamins or should I get for pigeons only? Water or powder? She just kicked her egg out of nest herself. I put back in twice and she kicked it out. I guess this is a good thing she realizes it will not hatch. Poor wanna be Mamma


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Beth1965 said:


> Thank you.. Also about vitamins can I give her just regular bird vitamins or should I get for pigeons only? Water or powder? She just kicked her egg out of nest herself. I put back in twice and she kicked it out. I guess this is a good thing she realizes it will not hatch. Poor wanna be Mamma


I believe regular bird vitamins would be just fine. You may want to wait for someone who uses them (or not) to say for sure. I use a product called Red Cell. It's actually made for horses. But the smallest size bottle is a quart and that would last you FOREVER with just one bird. I give vitamins to around 100 birds once a week, so for me to buy the small bottles of "bird" vitamins would be too expensive.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone: I have a question. Snuggles has been laying on her fake eggs like a good pigeon mom. For the last 2 days I have noticed that her droppings smell awful. Almost chemical. I have never noticed that they smelled before. I am wondering if it could be the new grit I am giving her or that she is holding her poops until I let her out of cage. lNever smelled before though. She just had a fecal and vet exam a week or so ago and they said everything looked good and fecal was negative. Should I be worried? Thanks  Oh, giving her red grit and red grit mixtures along with crushed clacium. Black sunflower seed, safflower seed and pigeon mix seed.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

When my hens get off the nest and drop "da bomb"..........it stinks something awful...........it's normal around here. With a good fecal done not to long ago, I wouldn't worry too much. Mine get the red grit too..........maybe that's it?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

When you next have a fecal done, ask them to check for ....CLOSTRIDIUM......the girls at AG say the really smelly poops are an indication of the infection and it is treated with flagyl


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yikes is that Clostridium contagious to other birds in room? Not in same cage. It is the bomb to almost as big as the egg sometimes.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beth1965 said:


> Yikes is that Clostridium contagious to other birds in room? Not in same cage. It is the bomb to almost as big as the egg sometimes.  Thanks for the info.


No, not contagious......caused by retaining her poops for too long. You can prevent her doing this by taking her off the nest and not letting her back until she poops and do that every 4/5 hours.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks I only take her off and make her poop 3 times a day. She is so good she just sits on them all day. so sad. I have to make her eat by handfeeding or taking nest out and moving food dish in front of her. She is sooo dedicated wish they were fertile and she could have babes she wants so much.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beth.....PT member ....aarongreen123....... lives in Rochester NY which is about 90 miles or an hour & half from you. If you really want her to hatch her own baby....PM or e-mail him and ask if he would give you a fertile egg if you came to fetch it.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks that is a idea. I just hope she could handle the job herself. I could help her though.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Did I miss something??? I thought you had only one bird.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes I do have only a hen. I have heard though that a single parent bird cannot handle raising a young by herself. I have been told it takes to much out of her. In the wild both parents raise them. do you find this to be the case? I just dont want her to get sick or not care for the chick.  Oh, I had her droppings taken to vet today to be tested again and this time for The Clostridium you mentioned. Thanks. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Nona. I took Snuggles to vet and sure enough had them do what you said test for Clostridium and it came back positive. She also only weighs 303grams. She vomited on way home in car I think it was the stress though and the rough ride). I hope. The vet has put her on Metronitazole(spelling)? twice day for 14 days. Also gave me Ivermectin to give her in case of any other parasites maybe not seen or for lice/mites as all she does is itch. Although I dont see any on her and either do they. So hopefully this will cure the problem. I have been taking her out more to do her droppings. She is biting me now ever since I towel wrapped her to weigh her. Hopefully none of my other birds will catch this. I guess it is not easy to catch. Hope myself and other animals dont catch either. Never had a bird with this before. The most I have delt with is yeast. Thanks again if it was not for you I wouldnt have known to get her tested for the Clostridium. Beth


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beth, if you are talking about the Clostridium .... that is caused by her holding her poop too long. Your other birds cannot get it unless they also set on their eggs too long.


----------



## Beth1965 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks. She is doing better since on the meds. The smell of her droppings is normal again.


----------

